# Saffas in the UK



## Murray_H

Good day,

I feel I should introduce myself with a 'Howzit'. My name is Murray; I am newly assigned as a writer for The South African newspaper in London. I will be covering news among the expatriate community, and attending events wherever possible.

If you're a South African settled in the UK or just swinging through, and have an upcoming event or a story to share, feel free to contact me anytime by replying to this thread. I'm new to this forum so I can't post my email address here (the forum won't allow it til I've been an active member for longer). 

Cheers!

Murray


----------



## Saffablue

*Howzit!*

Hi, I have seen your post and I am trying to find a group for South Africans living in London or the UK. Do you, or does anyone know of such a group?
Thanks
Jenny 






Murray_H said:


> Good day,
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I should introduce myself with a 'Howzit'. My name is Murray; I am newly assigned as a writer for The South African newspaper in London. I will be covering news among the expatriate community, and attending events wherever possible.
> 
> If you're a South African settled in the UK or just swinging through, and have an upcoming event or a story to share, feel free to contact me anytime by replying to this thread. I'm new to this forum so I can't post my email address here (the forum won't allow it til I've been an active member for longer).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Murray


----------

